# Which router table bosch gkf 600 palm router?



## MADFOOT99 (Nov 23, 2015)

Dear all,

i recently bought the bosch gkf 600 palm router. Please can anyone advise which router tables are compatible?

Much appreciated!

Keep routing 

kind regards


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome Madfoot. Any router table would work but at the same time most of us would consider a palm router to be too small for using in a table unless it was for small light duty work. It is only a 600 watt machine which puts it at 0.8 hp. It is mainly an edge trimmer as this ad indicates. GKF 600 Professional Palm Router Palm routers | Bosch Professional

What did you plan on using it for?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Murtu01 (Mar 9, 2014)

Welcome and enjoy the wisdom shared on this forum.


----------

